# Transdermal method using PLOJEL Ultra



## powders101 (Sep 29, 2011)

By: Carl Lanore

This brief instruction sheet is designed to allow anyone wanting to incorporate an herb, supplement or drug already in powder form, into PhloJel Ultra. It requires the use of supplies easily obtained or found around the average household. More sophisticated methods of compounding are possible using specific tools intended for compounding pharmacist. These are nit discussed herein.

Supplies:

Active Ingredient in Powder Form
PhloJel Ultra 
Solvent (optional)
Mortar & Pestle 
Rubber Spatula - narrowest one used for icing a cake
60ML Syringe
Syringe Cap
Scale 
¼ Teaspoon
70% Isopropyl Alcohol
Paper Towels (white - no coloring or printing)
Parchment paper or equivalent

Assumptions:

1. You are starting with a raw powder or have reduced your active to powder from tablets or by way of extraction.
2. The final product will yield 60ml at the desired concentration. You are using PhloJel Ultra as the vehicle.
3. This tutorial will cover concentrations as high as 12.5%. For higher concentrations specific solvents must
be used in the levigation process. (for more information contact [email protected])
4. An additional 10% is figured in to the measurements to accommodate any wasted materials as a result of the process. This will maintain the target concentration as a minimum.

Before we begin: Clean all utensils that will be used in the compounding process. Wash with hot water and surfactant cleanser, dry thoroughly and then apply liberal amounts of isopropyl alcohol with a clean paper towel.
Allow to dry thoroughly.

Step 1 - Weighing Materials
Place a piece of parchment paper on your scale. Either zero your scale or note the weight of the parchment paper and add it to your total weight. Now add your powder gradually using ¼ teaspoon until it is the desired weight.

Powder Weights:

Concentration Total Powder Weight*
2.5% - or 25mg/ml 1.65 Grams
5% - or 50mg/ml 3.30 Grams
7.5% or 75mg/ml 4.95 Grams
10% - or 100mg/ml 6.60 Grams
12.5% - or 125mg/ml 8.25 Grams

* Includes an additional 10% material weight in order to overcome any loss through compounded process.
Once you have weighed your powder remove the parchment paper with the powder on it and place it out of the way.
Next you are going to weigh out your PhloJel Ultra. Once again place a piece of parchment paper on your scale. Be sure it is large enough to hold the total amount of PhloJel Ultra you will be weighing out. Either zero your scale or note the weight of the parchment paper and add it to your total weight.

PhloJel Ultra Weights:

Concentration per 60Ml Total PhloJel Ultra Weight*
60 Ml at 2.5% - or 25mg/ml 64 Grams
60 Ml at 5% - or 50mg/ml 62 Grams
60 Ml at 7.5% or 75mg/ml 60.5 Grams
60 Ml at 10% - or 100mg/ml 58.75 Grams
60 Ml at 12.5% - or 125mg/ml 57 Grams

* Includes an additional 10% material weight in order to overcome any loss through compounded process

Step 2 - Triturating the Powder
Add your weighed powder to the mortar and begin to triturate with the pestle. NOTE: Be sure that there is no moisture in the mortar or this will cause the powder to conglomerate. Be careful not to press too hard or the powder will compress and stick to the sides of the mortar.

Selectively seek out the largest granules of the powder first and reduce them to fine powder, then beginning up high on the wall of the mortar, push the pestle down and towards the center of the mortar in a straight line, slightly
rotating the mortar after each stroke. Continue this process until the powder is as fine as possible. This should take approximately 5 - 10 minutes depending upon the original mesh size and grittiness of the powder.

Now take the rubber spatula and scour the side of the mortar to remove any powder that may have become compressed and stuck there. Push this powder down to the center of the mortar. Once the powder is all in the center of the mortar use the spatula to gently chop any that was compressed back into fine powder.

[an error occurred while processing this directive]

Step 3 - Adding the PhloJel Ultra
Here we will employ the geometric dilution method. We will add the smallest amount of PhloJel Ultra necessary to begin the compounding process and use this as a levigating agent, then add progressively larger amounts and continue the process.

Visually estimate 1/5 th of the PhloJel Ultra that you previously weighed out. Using the spatula separate this and place it into the mortar along with the powder being careful not to drop it too hard onto the powder as this may
cause some of the powder to waft out of the mortar. Now use the spatula to gently roll the PhloJel Ultra over the powder so that some of the powder coats the outside like a frosting. Next press the PhloJel Ultra into the powder
using the flat side of the spatula. Continue this motion of pressing the PhloJel Ultra into the powder so that all of the powder is picked up into the PhloJel Ultra. Now blend the powder using a series of pressing, rolling and spreading
motions ? this is the levigating process. Be cautious not to move too abruptly as this will cause some of the powder to be thrown from the mortar. Thoroughly mix this smallest amount of PhloJel Ultra with the powder until the powder is consistently incorporated. Depending upon your target concentration you will end up with a very thick, almost chalk-like base. This is what you want at this point.

Now visually estimate 1/3 rd of the remaining PhloJel Ultra and add it to the mortar. Continue the process of blending as to incorporate the additional PhloJel Ultra. NOTE: periodically take the flat side of the spatula and spread the PhloJel Ultra against the base of the mortar pressing somewhat hard in a spreading type fashion. This will allow you to see if there are any larger particles that still need to be reduced. You can use the spatula to reduce them or the pestle once you have found any. Perform this motion throughout as you blend the PhloJel Ultra with your powder.

Now visually estimate half of the remaining PhloJel Ultra and add it to the mortar continuing to blend the batch. Then add the last reaming amount of PhloJel Ultra and perform the final blending process. Once you are satisfied
that the powder has been evenly distributed throughout and no signs of grit are present when you use the flat side of the spatula to expose them, you are ready to load it into your 60Ml syringe.

Step 4 - Loading the Syringe

Take a fresh 60Ml syringe from the packaging. Remove the plunger and place it aside. Hold the syringe barrel horizontally in one hand and place your index finger over the small opening. You will use this finger to help regulate
the process. Remove your finger from the opening for a moment. Using the spatula, begin to scoop and load the PhloJel Ultra into the back of the syringe. Once you have loaded this amount into the back of the syringe, place your finger over the opening. Now scoop more of the PhloJel Ultra onto your spatula. Rotate the syringe about ¼ turn, remove your finger from the opening and then load the PhloJel Ultra into the back of the syringe. Use your
spatula to gently press the PhloJel Ultra forward as to leave a small concave indentation at the rear to accept the next amount. DO NOT ALLOW THE PHLOJEL ULTRA TO FLOW INTO THE FRONT OF THE BARREL. There should always be air in the front of the barrel. Continue this process until you have loaded all of your PhloJel Ultra into the back of the syringe.

NOTE: If you have to pause for periods of time, continue to rotate the syringe so that the PhloJel Ultra remains evenly distributed.

Now use your spatula to scavenge any PhloJel Ultra that is around the outside and edges of the barrel and place it into the back of the barrel. Always remember to remove your finger from the small opening to allow the PhloJel Ultra to progress up the barrel. Once again use your spatula to create a concave indentation in the back of the barrel by gently pressing the PhloJel Ultra forward.

Now take the plunger and place it against the back of the PhloJel Ultra centering it in the barrel. Stand the syringe up vertically with the plunger at the bottom and the opening pointing at the ceiling. Remove your finger from the opening , but keep it close as you will be using your finger as a sort of brake to keep the plunger from moving too quickly into the barrel. Gently push the plunger into the barrel so that the complete black rubber gasket is inside the back end of the barrel and seated straight.

Place your finger back over the opening. Press the plunger against the table and apply gentle even pressure to it and allow it to move as far as it can without removing your finger form the opening. Be careful not to press too hard as this could cause some of the PhloJel Ultra to bypass the gasket and begin to escape out of the back of the barrel. Now in a pulse like fashion, while maintaining this pressure gently release and replace your finger from the opening and allow the plunger to progress further into the barrel using your finger over the opening to regulate its progress.

You will continue to do this until your hear the "click" noise of the rubber gasket passing over the locking ribs in the barrel. Once you are past the locking ribs in the barrel, keeping the plunger pointing at the ceiling, gently press the plunger so the PhloJel Ultra progresses up the barrel toward the opening. Once you have pushed all of the air out of the barrel place a Syringe Cap over the opening.

You are now done with this batch!

A final note. Depending upon the active ingredients you've incorporate into PhloJel Ultra, it may be wise to allow it to sit over night to allow the PhloJel Ultra to completely absorb all of the powder.


----------

